# Anybody else do this?



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

The market around here is bears and bottles. Nobody even asks for cut comb, chunk, or the mysterious spun honey.
They shop with their eyes around here but just 100 miles south people insist that real honey comes like this.
The only problem is that just 100 miles south of here the people are so poor that I just give them the honey. 








You might notice that jar next to the cookies with the creamed honey in it. Was an accident but oh God it's the best I've ever had. The crystals are micro-crystals. Smooth. Those cookies could win an award too.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Anybody else do what?


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

aunt betty said:


> The market around here is .... so poor that I just give them the honey.
> ....the creamed honey....could win an award too.


Yes, I've done that at every harvest season. Last year I gave all my honey to my poor coworkers. Some
are not poor just that they don't have the honey because they don't keep bees. This year I harvest more to
give away. Some went back to the bees in the form of honey water to get them through our summer dearth.


----------

